# قاعدة بيانات للسيارات



## محمود جميل (21 يوليو 2007)

يا اخوان يوجد هناك برنامج اسمهWM-KAT Technik وهو عبارة عن قاعدة بيانات للسيارات وهو شبيه ببرنامج Autodata وعلى ما اعتقد انه الماني , اذا سمحتو يا اخوان اللي عنده البرنامج يعطينا الرابط وشكرا.


----------



## مهندسة الدبيلة (14 يونيو 2012)

روووووووووووووووووووووعة


----------

